# Security Clearance in Australia



## Faisal (Sep 20, 2009)

I am actively looking for jobs across Australia and a number of recruiters asked me if I have " security clearance". Can anybody shed some light on this? How a newly arrived permanent resident is supposed to get the security clearance in Australia?

Best Regards

Faisal


----------



## celsioraus (Nov 30, 2009)

Faisal said:


> I am actively looking for jobs across Australia and a number of recruiters asked me if I have " security clearance". Can anybody shed some light on this? How a newly arrived permanent resident is supposed to get the security clearance in Australia?
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Faisal




that is a security course. Im not sure how long but its easy to do. If its government clearance its probably just another course


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Usually this has to do with Government or Military jobs. They need to check how much of a risk you are in terms of National security and whether you are able to have access to sensitive information. 

Often this is handled by ASIO in Canberra and at the very least there is a phone interview and a declaration made on forms for the low levels of security clearance. 

For higher levels it will involve face to face interview and documentary evidence.




Faisal said:


> I am actively looking for jobs across Australia and a number of recruiters asked me if I have " security clearance". Can anybody shed some light on this? How a newly arrived permanent resident is supposed to get the security clearance in Australia?
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Faisal


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry, can't be of any help as I've never heard of anyone being asked this!!!

Dolly


----------

